# other  roses (4k if you click on the image)



## sarrasani (Dec 13, 2015)

leitz apo-elmarit macro 100 mm.  with a7r.
Thank you for attention and all the best,
Sandro



https://sandrobisotti.smugmug.com/Rosarosae/i-WPfSCSC/0/O/_DSC7686_DxO.jpg

https://sandrobisotti.smugmug.com/Rosarosae/i-xVGfKnW/0/O/_DSC7655_DxO.jpg

https://sandrobisotti.smugmug.com/Rosarosae/i-NwMFsnQ/0/O/_DSC7647_DxO.jpg

https://sandrobisotti.smugmug.com/Rosarosae/i-PZ4qkF7/0/O/_DSC7643_DxO.jpg


----------



## brianroe (Jan 20, 2016)

I like them. Especially 1 & 3.


----------

